# Ibuprofen in 2WW



## Arkay (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi, I'm currently in my 2WW (4dp3dt) and today I'm feeling quite fuzzy headed and headachey.  I'm just wondering what the advice is re ibuprofen in the 2WW?  I'm flying home tonight (long haul flight and around 20 hours travelling time) and the ibuprofen (400mg) are the only painkillers I have with me so would they be ok to take if I really needed them?  

Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Not recommended. I believe it can affect implantation. People on long term NSAID pain killers who are TTC are advised to stop.
Paracetamol or codeine are allowed for OHSS and these would be advised if suitable for you. Most big airports have a pharmacy.


----------



## Arkay (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks...good to know.


----------

